# DRIVERS Tablette Graphique TRUST TB-4200



## OxD (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour !
Je recherche depuis quelques jours les drivers MAC OSX pour ma tablette TRUST TB-4200.
Je sais qu'il existe, mais n'est plus disponible officiellement, les gens en parle mais ne le mette jamais officiellement à disposition.

Donc, si une âme charitable utilise la TB-4200 sous Tiger, pourrait-elle me faire parvenir le drivers sur mon courriel ? -> me(at)oxd(point)fr

Merci à vous pour votre futur aide ou attention.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Salut à toi!

J'ai acheté la même tablette il y a un an, et je n'avais pas non plus trouvé le driver mac!
Mais de toute facon elle est tellement pourri cette tablette....que j'ai acheté une Wacom!

Bon je l'ai toujours dans un placard donc si tu trouve le driver, dis le moi!

A+


----------



## mzelle marcelle (13 Janvier 2008)

ahh salut a vous 2! j ai exactement le meme pb que toi OxD, j ai la meme teblatte graphique... que je ne trouve pas pourrie du tout mais pareil il me manque les drivers...
je suis sou leopard mnt et impossible de trouver les drivers sur le site de trust! en plus je ne trouve meme pas ou je pourrai ecrire a trust pour leur demander si ils comptent les mettre en ligne bientot ou si c est foutu et qu il faut acheter une autre tablette d un de leur concurrent....

Aidez nous a les trouver!
merci d avance a vous tous


----------



## zazthemac (20 Janvier 2008)

salut, je viens de poster y'a 30s pour un pb similaire(tablette qu'on m'a offert mais NGS) j'ai cherche mais ne trouve rien du tout ... 

En bref je pense qu'on est mal!! Alors que tout le monde sait que les tablettes graphiques compatible mac sont à 95% des Wacom, je pense que la on est bon pour revendre la notre à un PCiste et acheter une Wacom.

Si vous avez une solution hesitez pas quand meme.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2008)

Faîtes des recherche chez MacUpdate et Version Tracker, j'ai vu passer il y a quelque temps des logiciels pour tablettes graphiques qui ressemblaient à ce que VueScan est pour les scanners.

Je n'ai pas fait trop attention aux noms, j'ai une Wacom... :love:


----------



## zazthemac (26 Janvier 2008)

Oui bon désolé tout le monde si je crie mais là alors là.

J'étais donc à la recherche d'une nouvelle tablette graphique et me baladais tranquillement sur ldlc (désolé mais je cite) et en regardant une nouvelle tablette non wacom (je sais j'aurais pas du regarder) j'ai trouvé ceci

http://forum.aideonline.com/LDLC/LDLC/PenTabletDriver.pkg.zip

Ceci est un petit programme non dédié a ma tablette NGS mais je me suis dit que je n'avais rien a perdre (venais de faire une sauvegarde)
et là le miracle il trouve la tablette, la taille, le nombre de "boutons" autour, ai réussi a tout configurer, l'ai essayé dans livequartz  et iphoto vais tester The gimp dés que j'aurais charge une version compatible léopard.

Voila je ne sais pa si elle marche avec les autres alors je vais ouvrir un fil pour ceux qui aurait des trust ou autre au fond du placard 

Merci de laisser votre avis sur le post que je vais créer bientot.

En esperant avoir pu vous aider.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de passer le driver sous les fourches caudines de la commande _lipo_, laquelle indique:_PenTabletDriver is architecture: ppc _​Il ne conviendrait donc pas à un Mac Intel ? (si quelqu'un a essayé, ce serait bien de nous donner le résultat).


----------



## zazthemac (26 Janvier 2008)

Euh je pensais que ma signature était assez claire Imac core2 duo
je suis avec iimac intel sous 10.5.1
et ca marche impec


----------



## pierre76 (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Pour utiliser une tablette Trust
vous pouvez prendre un driver pour tablette Aiptek. Ce sont les même
voici l'adresse : 
http://www.aiptek-download.de/downloads/Pen Pad Driver V1.66-USB_MAC.zip
J'ai une tablette Trust et ça marche très bien avec la pression du stylet aussi.
Je ne sais plus chez quel Hard discount (Aldi ?), ils bradent de temps en temps des tablettes graphiques sous leur marque (40 ou 50 ). En fait ce sont aussi des Aiptek.
A essayer avant d'acheter une Wacom. 

Voila. Si ça peut rendre service à quelqu'un...


----------



## plumachau (20 Mars 2008)

Hello,

J'ai récupéré les pilotes compatible Leopard et MAC Intel pour la TB-4200.

ça permet de gérer les boutons de la tablette, le stylet et la souris.

J'ai mis ça sur mon site, si ça intéresse quelqu'un ?

http://vbload.free.fr/TrustDriverV1.66-USB_MAC.zip

@+, Fred.


----------



## tictac35 (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

zazthemac , c'est quoi ta tablette NGS une Draw master? Je compte acquérir la même
ou une trust TB-6300 mais la je ne sais pas non plus si le drivers de la TB-4200 fonctionne !

Merci.


----------



## tictac35 (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour info j'ai acheté une NGS draw master et installé le driver  "Pen Tablet driver v1.66".Il semble que ce driver Mac vient de chez aipitek. 
Tout semble marcher sauf dans Photoshop ,cela ralenti l'outil quand le tablette est en route !!!! (Sur un Imac intel) .J'ai vérifie dans la console des process et la il y a un des process de la tablette en rouge (ne répond pas ).

Voila pour info ma petite expérience ....


----------



## RaggaBoy (1 Mai 2008)

tictac35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour info j'ai acheté une NGS draw master et installé le driver  "Pen Tablet driver v1.66".Il semble que ce driver Mac vient de chez aipitek.
> Tout semble marcher sauf dans Photoshop ,cela ralenti l'outil quand le tablette est en route !!!! (Sur un Imac intel) .J'ai vérifie dans la console des process et la il y a un des process de la tablette en rouge (ne répond pas ).
> ...



*Salut,
J'ai également une Draw Master. Après avoir installé le driver Aiptek sur mon iMac G5 (10.4), la tablette fonctionne ! 
Sauf dans Photoshop CS3: avec le stylet, certaines fonctions comme l'outil tampon provoque des "gels" de 10 à 30s ! A chaque manip je dois attendre pour accéder de nouveau au stylet! Ça bug!   ...

Si quelqu'un aurait une soluce, merci d'avance de la proposition.  *

A+


----------



## Mister-Photos (19 Septembre 2008)

Merci ces drivers marche nikel depuis le temps que je chercher des drivers pour ma tablette


----------



## m4nza (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, ton lien étant mort et le driver que tu propose semblant etre le seul permettant d'utiliser une trust dans de bonnes conditions sous mac je me demandais si se serait possible que tu le re-upload...
Merci.


----------



## plumachau (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

En effet, un petit soucis de mise à jour du site, c'est corrigé, le lien fonctionne à nouveau.

Bon téléchargement à tous.


----------



## m4nza (9 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup.
La tablette ne fonctionne toujours pas de manière acceptable sous photoshop mais je pense que je peut rien y faire.
ça semble fonctionner avec gimp.
Encore une fois merci je vais enfin pouvoir profiter un peut de cette tablette graphique.


----------



## hyL!fe (28 Mai 2010)

Dispo depuis ce mois ci sur le site Trust, des pilotes OSX :
http://www.trust.com/products/productdrivers.aspx?artnr=15908


Testé sur ma Trust Slimline Design tablet TB-6300 et fonctionne à merveille sur osx 10.5.8 ^_^


----------

